# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  I've Been Doing It All Wrong

## realdealmagic

I can't believe I haven't even thought about my mistake before.

Every now and then I have the urge to set myself a WBTB alarm, but I always wake up, write down a dream if I remember one then head straight back to sleep. I never actually exit my bed. I'm going to have a proper shot at WBTB tonight, set an alarm and actually wake up for 15-30 minutes until I can think straight, then go back to sleep.

I'll post here with the results.

----------


## dms111

I wouldn't say you're doing it all wrong. Exiting your bed is not important. A proper WBTB can be anywhere from 60 seconds to a couple hours. The ideal amount of time will be different for every person as well as for every attempt.

----------


## Scionox

I would not say exiting the bed is all that important overall, some people have success with so called 'Micro WBTB' when they just wake up for a few seconds and fall asleep with intention of having lucid dream, but, if you feel like that's wrong for you, go ahead and change it, part of fun in WBTB is experimenting with time and activities until you find the best balance.  :Peek: 
Good luck!  :wink2:

----------


## Alucinor XIII

Yeah, getting out of bed doesn't matter that much. But the last part you mentioned is. ("until I can think straight")

Some people can naturally be very alert upon awakening, and so those micro WBTBs work fine for them. Others, like myself, may need to actually get up and move around a little bit to get their brain in working order again.  :tongue2:

----------

